# Comment about Altering someone else's picture?



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

What's the purpose of altering a picture/photo in a negative way that a fellow member has posted. Personally I would not alter a picture/photo that someone else has posted. Normally someone will post a request for someone to do photoshop on a picture/photo they have posted, if that is the desired effect that particular person wants. But to take a perfectly good picture/photo and photoshop it in a negative way just for laughs, I just don't get. The following link leads to a thread that should apply to altering someone else's picture/photo.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3521

C1


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

If your talking about me putting the teddy rims on your ride, then my bad. I was just doing it for a joke cause I was bored. If it really bothers you that much I'll remove it...just let me know.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *If your talking about me putting the teddy rims on your ride, then my bad. I was just doing it for a joke cause I was bored. If it really bothers you that much I'll remove it...just let me know. *


That was mine, and I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Adam said:


> *That was mine, and I thought it was hilarious. *


he also did it to hiz 350Z... and it was also hilarious


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30347&highlight=350Z


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> *he also did it to hiz 350Z... and it was also hilarious
> 
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30347&highlight=350Z *


What do you mean he also did it to his 350Z!?! My 350Z was the only one altered and no I do not find it funny.

C1


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

my boy Shawn did it to Adam's lexus on another thread as a joke as it was meant for yours also. im sure he didnt mean anything by it man... it was a just a friendly photoshop. im sorry u dont find it funny but i did... why u ask? because it was meant to be a joke not an insult.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Whats wrong with your sense of humor? Whats so wrong about changing your wheels? Everyone sees it as a joke... If you dont find that funny, then you must not like 50% of the forum, theres some other stuff that shouldnt seem funny to you then. You didnt seem to have a problem with it in the thread, and no one even mentioned his teddy bear wheels after everyone saw them. Are you really that uptight about your ride?


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

i dont see the big deal either, its not like hes using the photo to sell a product or anything. The intent was not to be malicious towards you as everyone says, its just a joke. He probably just picked your car photo because it was the right angle n stuff to the photochopped wheels.


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*Pictures Removed, next subject.*

The pics of my 350Z have been removed, your more than welcome. All you had to do was ask.

C1


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wow, you really have no sense of humor whatsoever. You're not gonna impress many people (especially women) if you act like that. 

It's amazing how many people on this forum (newbies) need to be told to chill out. We get people with that kind of attitude on this forum every day and most of them don't last very long here. People virtually ringing eachother's necks like a bunch of cybergeeks with their mouse up their ass all accomplishing nothing b/c they want to hold a grudge against someone 1700 miles away from them that they never have or will meet. Something as trivial as a damn photoshop?!?!?! I do tons of photoshop's, etc. all the time, some people ask me to, others I just feel like doing. 

If you can't even laugh at a simple joke or tell the difference between serious and trivial, I suggest you shut off your internet service, board up your doors and windows, and shut yourself from society b/c no one's going to like being around you.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Here's my car. Can somebody F*ck with it please?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

OWN3D


that teddy bear wheels chop is a common one for us here at the forums........no one should take it to heart, he wasnt making fun of u.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

heres one thing i dont understand, your car is stock.......nothing aftermarket about it as far as i can see, so the wheel thing coulda been another stock 350z that doesnt belong to u.....and it wouldnt of bothered u i bet. if your car was modded cosmetic wise, i would kinda see how u could get upset, but as far as i know, your car is "just another 350z"


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *OWN3D
> 
> 
> that teddy bear wheels chop is a common one for us here at the forums........no one should take it to heart, he wasnt making fun of u. *


 Actually, we only photoshop the teddy bear wheels onto the cars of people we don't like. It's our way of branding your car as own3d. Soon we will be sending out 12 year old kids to TP your house, then we'll release wild African gophers into your yard to tear up your lawn and sprinkler heads. Before you know it, we'll deliver our final blow by having the Nissan IMSA GTS pit crew come to your house at 4 o'clock in the morning (4:07 on a tuesday to be exact) and replace your current rims with the REAL teddy bear rims which will be locked onto your car with specially encoded locking lugs (each of the 20 all having a different pattern on them requiring a different key for each lug)

You saw the photoshop we did to Adam's Lexus, we did all that shit to him last week and he's still crying about it.


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*Why are you guys making such a big deal out of this?*

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. The people who like the pic have expressed their opinions and I respect that. I personally do not like the pic and that's my opinion. Because I do not think like you do, you feel the need to insult me and to do your best to downgrade me simply because I don't think along the same lines as you do. I have yet to say anything negative towards anyone here. Yet you all have done your best to insult me. Wow, I find it hard to understand why you all have such a problem with the fact that I have a different opinion than yours. Believe me I do understand that there are people out there who can only feel better about themselves by senselessly insulting someone else for no reason.

C1


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

> Why are you guys making such a big deal out of this?



if u remember correctly, u started this thread.........so the question is why are YOU making such a big deal out of this?


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*I never started the insults, that was your choice.*

How old are you? How did I start this? By stating that I did not like the unsolicitaed photoshop of my 350Z. And you got it wrong, I did not start insulting anyone. You guys started with the insults and put-downs simply because I have a different opinion than yours. I have to much class to insult and downgrade someone for having a different opinion than mine. I choose to respect others opinion, even if they do differ from mine.

C1


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: I never started the insults, that was your choice.*



C1 Bender said:


> *How old are you? How did I start this?*


does it matter how old i am?


u keep talking about having your own opinion, like it really matters....it was patrick's opinion that it would be funny to chop the car......


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Boys, boys.... where's the love? 

Let's make up or the thread is gonna be closed soon. Take the beef to PM... it's chewing up bandwidth.


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*I respect everyone opinion and I don't insult people who think differently than I do.*

And I respect his opinion. I did not insult him or his idea. Not once did I say anything in a demeaning way towards him or any of you. But you decide to insult me for no good reason. But again, if that makes you feel better about yourself, continue.

C1


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

heres the thing C1..........u can keep talking and i can keep talking......we might or might not come to a resolution.....but this situation has gone way off topic and more than likely is gonna get the thread closed, which is not good.......the reason most ppl gave u beef is because they thought u should loosen up, after all..its just the internet


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Nothing personal or degrading or insulting was meant by my photoshop. I did it out of pure boredom, and i just thought it'd be kinda funny. If i knew you were gonna get all sensitive and shit I wouldn't have done it. Lighten up a bit and have a sense of humor C1. 

Ps: Thanks guys for being open minded and sticking up for me. We all know (or most of us atleast) that no harm was intended by my photoshop. Glad to see that we're all an easy going bunch, for the most part.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

hehe, that's a rockin Sentra!


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*Simply because I don't feel the same way you do, you insult me. For what?*

In this country people are entitled to their own opinions. Simply because I don't care for your unsolicitated photoshop of my car you choose to insult me. I merely stated that I personally did not like it and that I did not find it funny. Not once did I insult you or attack your character in any way. For me to do so would be stupid and immature, since I don't know you personally. I respect your opinion and I leave it at that. But I refuse to lower myself and insult you with senseless put-downs simply because we differ in our opinions, I have more class than that.

C1


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

You can stay mad about it C1, but I still think it's rediculous.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya C1, all of us moved past it.....let it go dude.....hey shawn, do my car....its on my cardomain site...... www.cardomain.com/id/illestrice


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

This has got to be the stupidest thread in history...grow the fuk up and quit whining...boo hoo someone put diff rims on my car in a picture on teh internet. If it really bothers you that much take my advise....

cancel your internet, unplug your modem, throw it out the window and never log on the net again because this horrible assault on your 350z is TAME...

For comparisons sake type "star wars kid" into any search engine


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Man, i'm just insulting everyone lately


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^^^^thats hot right thurr^^^^


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
At least he didn't make each rim a breast lord knows what the center of the hub would look like...

Seth


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*Damn It! Where is it posted that I replied that I was upset?*

Everyone said that it was over. I thought it was over and I moved on but.


JustMe said:


> *This has got to be the stupidest thread in history...grow the fuk up and quit whining...boo hoo someone put diff rims on my car in a picture on teh internet. If it really bothers you that much take my advise....
> 
> cancel your internet, unplug your modem, throw it out the window and never log on the net again because this horrible assault on your 350z is TAME...
> 
> For comparisons sake type "star wars kid" into any search engine  *


I never once said that I was upset about the photoshoped wheels being put on my car,all of you assumed that. Again I merely stated that I did not like it. Not liking something and being upset are two different things. YOU ARE UPSET THAT I HAVE THE NERVE TO DISAGREE WITH YOU. And as far as disconnecting my internet service and all that other childish meaningless babble you spewed was just uncalled for and streghtens my point that you are upset because I have an individual opinion and I voiced that opinion. I have and continue to be very respectful of everyones individual opinion and I have yet and refuse to stoop so low as to insult someone or fabricate a few comments to make my point seem reasonable as you have. I have been accused of many things in this thread and these accusations are not true. If your style is to fabricate a story or to misquote me makes you feel superior then feel free to continue to do so. I shall not loose any sleep over your rude, demeaning and fabricated comments. It's not surprising to me that there are so many people out there who are so disgusted/disappointed with their own lives that the only way they can feel better about themselves is to try to demean someone else simply for having a different opinion than theres. I can respect someone else's opinion and not get upset because it differs from mine. 

C1


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21827&highlight=bear+rims

My bear photochop.

Seth


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Jesus, everyone stop the bitching right now.

BTW, I had my teddy bear chop in my sig at clubsi for a while 









Then I changed it to this one someone chopped:


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

woot i did that one too


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Heh frankly I could care less if you like it or not, I don't really like it myself and weather or not you disagree with me is not my gripe. My gripe comes when you felt the need to make a whole new thread just to point out the fact you don't like it...THEN you link to the new thread in your original thread to see it gets pleanty of attention. You talk about being mature and taking the high road and shit but look back at what started all this. Next time settle things like this in a private message and practice what you preach instad of causing some drama queen bullshit on what is normally such a great board with a great group of people who get along and have fun. If you gotta come here and mess with the atmosphere then please just go...

If my above post was harsh I appologise but i did want to point out...

1. I never misquoted you becaue i never quoted you at all...but now I will 



> I have yet and refuse to stoop so low as to insult someone or fabricate a few comments to make my point seem reasonable as you have.


Good for you 



> It's not surprising to me that there are so many people out there who are so disgusted/disappointed with their own lives that the only way they can feel better about themselves is to try to demean someone else simply for having a different opinion than theres.


damn that didn't last long...

anyway I am done now...welcome to the board...my above appology stands as closure to this


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

BOOM! BEARS!


im sure this is to be seen as "immature"


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

hehe, now thats a tight crew!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

reminds me an awful lot like this thread

http://www.mazda6club.com/forums/read.php?TID=5726


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm with C1 Bender on this one.

I would not really like it if I saw my car posted with those wheels without first asking how I would feel about it.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

u got a nice ride c1! 1cln is right. give the man his respect yallz. u all know he has one kick ass ride.

Ben


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

crazy4myb14 said:


> *u got a nice ride c1! 1cln is right. give the man his respect yallz. u all know he has one kick ass ride.
> 
> Ben *



we all do give him props... most of us wish we had his whip, theres no doubt about that. i just wish this was all just taken as a joke between our nissan fam. making a thread about this in the first place was ridiculous, it couldve ended a long time ago... but since it was pushed... we ALL went at it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

uh oh, I photoshopped 1CLN's ride without the expressed or written consent of Sean or Nissanforums.com...I'M GONNA BURN BIG TIME NOW!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oops, forgot to put them on:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Don't make someone close this thread.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Old, but suits this thread



















No hard feelings, just trying to lighten up the thread. I would say everything has been said anyways.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't think some of you guys see the bigger picture here.
If he was in on the joke from the get go, then no biggie.
But to bastardize his car without him knowing it shows a lack of respect.

and 1997 GA16De, your photo/cartoon pic was not mocking or altering the car in a negative/humerous way. 
I think that there is a big difference.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

eek, I appologize C1 if i offended/insulted you in any way. It wasn't meant to be anything more then a quick laugh.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

From a technical standpoint, everything on the internet is automatically copyrighted, just by being put online. Permission should be given to edit someones ride. In this case tho, they were not attacking/insulting you by putting teddybear rims on your car. I think both sides can take something from this, be careful whos car you edit (they might be sensitive) and try to be a lil less sensitive and have more of a sense of humor. As was said, I couldnt tell your car from any other stock 350Z, so its not personal....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

AMEN! its over. some1 lock this thread already


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

dsigns said:


> *From a technical standpoint, everything on the internet is automatically copyrighted, just by being put online. Permission should be given to edit someones ride. In this case tho, they were not attacking/insulting you by putting teddybear rims on your car. I think both sides can take something from this, be careful whos car you edit (they might be sensitive) and try to be a lil less sensitive and have more of a sense of humor. As was said, I couldnt tell your car from any other stock 350Z, so its not personal.... *


Are you kidding? Nothing you put on the internet is safe, nothing. You should realize this before putting up anything personal.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> * some1 lock this thread already *


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> *AMEN! its over. some1 lock this thread already *


everyone expressed their thoughts and opinions, time to lock this baby


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

don't tell me what to do, you're not my mommy


----------

